# MSNBC SUNK TO A New LOW



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2010)

Sunday morning and they are running Tweety re-runs from Friday, guess nothing important is happening in Haiti today.. Oh well, it's all just so perfect.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 17, 2010)

I like Tweety. I wish I got MSNBC here at work....


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I like Tweety. I wish I got MSNBC here at work....



he rawks with his tingling,, like a tickle me mofo..


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jan 17, 2010)

Tweety beats some of the "Talking Heads" that the media is using already. Why not use Tweety as an anchor for nightly news? Birds and mammals already are used to sell the masses insurance, food and cars etc.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess you missed the ed Shultz show on MSNBC:

Breitbart.tv » MSNBC&#8217;s Ed Schultz Says &#8216;I&#8217;d Cheat&#8217; to Keep Scott Brown From Winning

You have to have real balls to attack FOX when MSNBC airs this.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 18, 2010)

I watch exactly one show on Microsoft New sand zero on Faux News

I just subscribe to Reuters, the AP, Al Jazeera, and a handful of smaller outlets and form my own opinions.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris Mathews is an giant ego and a terrible interviewer.

I wish they would dump his silly butt.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Chris Mathews is an giant ego and a terrible interviewer.
> 
> I wish they would dump his silly butt.



He's one of the best interviewers around.  He doesn't let anyone get away with any spin, softballs, vague answers, etc..

I totally disagree with your comments about Matthews.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 18, 2010)

Matthews has become a very sad Democrat butt-sniffer. He used to actually have some credibility. Obviously he has no credibility at this point. His whole bizarre "Thrill up my Leg" comment really did him in. His sad fawning all over John Edwards really hurt him as well. A mere disingenuous Democrat butt-sniffer at this point.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Matthews has become a very sad Democrat butt-sniffer. He used to actually have some credibility. Obviously he has no credibility at this point. His whole bizarre "Thrill up my Leg" comment really did him in. His sad fawning all over John Edwards really hurt him as well. A mere disingenuous Democrat butt-sniffer at this point.



Really, and that commentary seems so credible coming from someone named LibocalypseNow.


----------



## MIPS (Jan 18, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Matthews has become a very sad Democrat butt-sniffer. He used to actually have some credibility. Obviously he has no credibility at this point. His whole bizarre "Thrill up my Leg" comment really did him in. His sad fawning all over John Edwards really hurt him as well. A mere disingenuous Democrat butt-sniffer at this point.
> ...



Ah yes, a mainstay tactic of "progressives" on display, Ad Hominem, which of course makes you seem SO credible.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Mathews is an giant ego and a terrible interviewer.
> ...



Mathews talks over his guests , asks ten minute questions and allows his guests 10 second answers before he starts yammering again.

He says stupid crap all the time which makes my whole family just shake tehir heads.

He LOVED Bush right up until it became popular NOT to love Bush.

He beat the drums for war in Iraq and is so far out of touch with the current country that he quotes anceint movies in an attempt to "seem" hip.

Once in awhile he holds someones feet to the fire but often allows bullshit to jsut go unchallenged because he is so buzy talking.
Watch Dylan Ratigan if you want to see REAL feet being held to the fire.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> He doesn't let anyone get away with any spin, softballs, vague answers, etc...




Unless they have a (D) behind their name and he agrees with their opinion.  

-TSO


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't let anyone get away with any spin, softballs, vague answers, etc...
> ...



Bullshit.

Hes was all up in Bush's butt when Bush was at 80%


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Did Bush give him a tingle up his leg too?

-TSO


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

Matthews still "amazed" Bush is unpopular | Media Matters for America
You bet


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The show is called Hardball for a reason.  I've never seen an interviewer so quick on his feet.  He doesn't care who it is, if they accept the invitation to go on the show, they'd better be ready.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

Sara Mathews is a clown.

He is not quick on his feet, he lets guest get away with all kinds of crap.

He Talks over his guests and lives in the past. He is so very out of touch with current American life he gets shit wrong all the time.

I'm a liberal democrat and cant stand him because hes so bad.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Jan 18, 2010)

link



> In case you still had any questions about the political leaning of Chris Matthews, he proudly admitted on the air Thursday, *"I'm a liberal."*



ROFL.

-TSO


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 18, 2010)

Matthews = Democrat Butt-Sniffer. Nuff said.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

Hes a fucking opportunist.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r8eHR5p1II[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> When Matthews first arrived in Washington, D.C., he worked as a police officer with the United States Capitol Police.[3] Subsequently, he served on the staffs of four Democratic members of Congress, including Senators Frank Moss and Edmund Muskie. In 1974, he mounted an unsuccessful campaign for the Pennsylvania's 4th congressional district seat in the U.S. House of Representatives, in which he received about 24% of the vote in the primary campaign.[4] Matthews was a presidential speechwriter during the Carter administration. Matthews later worked six years as a top aide to long-time Speaker of the House of Representatives Tip O'Neill, playing a direct role in many key political battles with the Reagan administration.



  Really?!!  He's a Lib??  

He's also very respectful of some GOP guests but only if they are smart...   Not many of those left to be sure but if he finds one, he likes talking to them.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Hes a fucking opportunist.



Not too many of those in Washington, are there..


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 18, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sunday morning and they are running Tweety re-runs from Friday, guess nothing important is happening in Haiti today.. Oh well, it's all just so perfect.



Ohh from the title I figured MSNBC had hired some people from Faux.


----------

